

Single founder, outside US. Any chance in applying for YC? - kolinko

I'm a single founder with no team, living in Poland (potential visa problems!).<p>Do I have any chance of getting into YC, or better not bother applying? Assuming that my idea and prototype is good enough :)
======
wazoox
What about looking for VCs in EU?

~~~
kolinko
It's not just VCs, but also the whole startup environment. I don't know any
place in EU that has as good environment for starting up a web/mobile based
business as SV :)

~~~
wazoox
There are, in Paris, London or Milan, though of course not as good as the
Valley.

~~~
kolinko
That's what I'm saying - not as good :)

~~~
wazoox
Not as good, but way closer :)

